#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Slide master: don't show shapes that are overflowing the master in normal view

## mike_vr

Hi guys,

Normal excel user, rare Powerpoint user. Trying to build a master slide set, and to do so I need to add some shapes to the background.

Because I need to get a slanted line, I'm using a trapeziod shape, but to get the right angle line I need to extend the shape well beyond the normal slide size.

When I view this in normal, the excess shape shows around the slide (although not in presentation which is great!).

Is there an option or view I could use when editing the slides in Normal view, that doesn't show excess shapes extending beyond the page limits?

Thanks,
Mike

----------


## AliGW

Which version of PowerPoint are you using?

Please attach a sample slideshow.

----------


## AliGW

In the attached I added a rectangle and placed it behind the triangle, level with the page edge. I then selected both shapes and did a Merge | Subtract. Could this method work for you?

Change the file suffix from .zip to .pptx before opening.

----------


## mike_vr

Ali thank you, that's genius!

I had never even heard of merge/subtract, but I took inspiration from your advice and did the trapeziod to the angle I needed, then added a normal rectangle to make the one side exactly 90 degrees as needed, and then merge/union'ed them, and this slots perfectly into the edge of the slide now with no need to overflow!

What a relief, thank you, you nailed it  :Smilie:

----------


## Andy Pope

An alternative may have been to use the freeform shape to draw the required shape within the confines of the slide.

----------


## AliGW

Pleased to have helped!  :Smilie:

----------

